# Giant FastRoad eBike 400w for sale. Medium frame.



## BlackPanther (18 Sep 2019)

For sale is my Giant Fastroad E-bike. Its the 400w version, and is in good condition. The bike is a ‘Medium’ size frame and has covered 1492 miles. I am the 2nd owner, and have done just over 1,000 miles since acquiring it just over 6 months ago. I have the receipt for initial purchase and believe the mileage to be accurate. It comes fitted with Marathon Plus tyres front and rear, and the bike will come with everything shown in the pictures except for the pannier rack which I need to fit to my new commuter. 20 gears, dual sided flat/sod pedals.

I bought the Giant as I had a knee injury and needed the assistance to get to work comfortable as there were several hills, but a change of job means I no longer need the help to get to work. The bike comfortably does 80+ miles on eco, and 45+ on turbo. I rode it almost exclusively on ‘mid’ setting which whisks you up to around 17mph very quickly. When new this bike would cost around £2,000, so it’s a bargain at £1,150.

I’ve recently acquired a ‘Badass’ box, which derestricts the bike (for off road use of course) and means that it’s a doddle to hold 25-28 mph. After trying it I removed it as absolutely no effort is required to ride it, so I didn’t see the point of it, but I could include for another £50, if not I’ll sell the part on eBay.

The bike was in a front end collision, but my local Giant dealer gave it a full check over, and replaced the front fork so the bike is back to excellent condition.

Thanks for looking, cheers, Carl.


----------



## BlackPanther (27 Oct 2019)

Price drop to £1,050, before I go down the ebay route.


----------

